# Boise, ID



## ungood (May 12, 2005)

Greetings, I just moved to the Boise, ID area and I'm looking to joing a group.  I mostly play dnd, but I'm pretty much up to anything that's not live.  Drop me an email if you know anyone gaming here please.  I'm a m-f, 8-5'er working stiff, but I'm availble (so far) any evening.

~Jason


----------



## EyeDK (Oct 25, 2005)

*Bump*

Hello,

I reside in the Boise area and I'm looking for a D&D game.  I have a Monday though Friday gig but I wouldn't mind gaming in the evening if anyone runs a game during the weekdays.  Is there much of an RPG scene in the Boise area?

Hello...

Is anyone out there?

.....


Ian


----------



## genshou (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi *ungood* and *EyeDK*!  Just found your thread over here.  I hadn't looked in this forum for a long time.

I don't go out to Boise much except to go to school, so I'm no aware of where any of the gaming stores are.  I know there are a few gaming groups scattered around, but the ones I've managed to discover are somewhat xenophobic.  Bad luck, I s'pose.

If you're willing to try just about anything that isn't LARPing, what RPG books do you own?  Everything I have is for d20 System, but I've been playing non-d20 off and on over the years.


----------



## dustytomes (Jul 16, 2006)

have you tried all about games on 23rd and main st.  or magic dragon on state st and collister?


----------



## genshou (Jul 16, 2006)

Magic Dragon Games was recently renovated.  I picked up one of their d6s when I stopped in to take a look, but I haven't been back yet.  Problem is, they're in the opposite direction of where I'm gaming right now (Caldwell).  If I got more Boise gamers involved, I'd be happy to host the game myself or run it at that store.


----------



## Tamlyn (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, I've been watching genshou's postings on here for a while but I always expected my old group to be able to play a little more than they currently can. I live in Star, but am familiar with Boise (used to live there) and work in Nampa so I'm available to play pretty much anywhere in the valley.

If you guys are interested let me know. I'm an 8-5'er but I'm only available a couple nights of the week and that's not consistent from week to week. I definitely do not expect anyone to change their game or times if I'm interested.

As far as gaming stores, there's a sports memorabilia place in downtown Nampa that has some D&D stuff and, IIRC, has a room with plenty of tables for games. Sorry, don't have the name handy but can look it up if anyone is interested.

~Tam


----------



## genshou (Jul 18, 2006)

*Tamlyn*, you should subscribe to the thread I have in this forum for my game.  We regularly post the times I'll be running the game.


----------



## dustytomes (Jul 20, 2006)

*tournament*

The Magic Dragon is having a D&D tournament on 7-29-06
you need to register by 7-26-06 and it costs $8
there will be prizes for best player, best DM, and best costume.
The Magic Dragon is in the colister shoping center on state st. and colister.
so sombody better show up so I can kick some Dice!   
Dusty


----------



## dustytomes (Jul 20, 2006)

*game*

I'm 9-5 m-f'er too. I live in Meridian. I'd like to pull up to a table and throw some dice...
man its hard to do with wife/kids/job (aka: life)  
 Dusty


----------



## isgaard (Feb 23, 2017)

Can you guys recommend any stores in Boise? I will go there for a couple of weeks next month, and would like to visit some RPG stores in the area.

Thank you.


----------

